# Jon and Kate + 8



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok I know this poor family is in the media entirely too much already. I don't want to add fuel to their already seemingly hot fire.

But tonight I watched their big announcement episode


Spoiler



They filed for divorce


 and I feel so bad for this poor family. I know alot of people have different opinions on it. Just seeing if anyone here watches and if so your thoughts.

I have heard some people say they basically brought it on thereselves by letting the nation watch every move and thus creating a lot of added tension on the strained marriage. I do think that maybe added to the stress but I don't feel like this family knew entirely how the public and fame would affect the marriage and family.

Ok if anyone watches this show or saw this recent episode, please add your thoughts.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I watched it tonight too and was really sad. I hope they can get into counseling and find a way to communicate with each other and move past all the hurt and pain they obviously are feeling. Maybe that is wishful thinking, but I hate to see a family break up, it will so hard on the kids.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I watched it tonight too and was really sad. I hope they can get into counseling and find a way to communicate with each other and move past all the hurt and pain they obviously are feeling. Maybe that is wishful thinking, but I hate to see a family break up, it will so hard on the kids.


I agree. I was so sad watching it. You could tell it was real emotions. It didnt seem at all fake or staged for the cameras. I feel so bad for what they are going thru and what the kids will have to go thru.

It seems like Kate would gladly be open to counseling but I feel like Jon just seems


Spoiler



done and wants to move on


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Yes I agree with what you said about Jon. Although I was encouraged that they both said they would always love each other. I remember this seasons birthday episode and one of the kids went up to Jon and said they didn't want him to leave and it was so sad.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Spoiler tags? Really? HAH.

He was a broken man, hopefully now that he's done with her he can grow a pair and learn to be happy again. I just feel bad because she's a WITCH and will keep custody of all 8 of them and keep whoring them out for money.

She is a WITCH:


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Never watched.  See all the stories though (how can one not these days).  Feel awful for the kids.  She needs to lose that hairdresser of hers.  

Many reality couples break up, I agree it is the stress which adds to the mix. Most are airheads anyway. These are the ones I could think of and I'm sure there are more who have split up.
Nick Jessica
Carmen David
Shanna Travis
Paris Nicole (lol)
Hugh Holly Bridget Kendra
Brittany Kevin
Danny Bonaduce Wife
Hulk Linda (Hogan)
Flava Bridgette


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG!! I never knew there were so MANY reality shows...Holy Crap!! Look at this list...WOW!!!

http://www.realitytvworld.com/realitytvworld/allshows.shtml


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

unrequited said:


> Spoiler tags? Really? HAH.


I blocked the spoiler tags just for anyway that maybe watches the show but didn't see the anouncement yet. I'm sure with all the media coverage on this family they have probably saw it elsewhere I just didn't want to give it away Just in case.

That video was interesting, I hate to think that any mother would be neglectful or take water for herself before her thirsty child. Maybe they were scared the kids would have to use the bathroom during the interview if they gave them water ahead of time. Idk. I just hate to think the worst of her because she is under so much scrutiny.



sjc said:


> OMG!! I never knew there were so MANY reality shows...Holy Crap!! Look at this list...WOW!!!
> 
> http://www.realitytvworld.com/realitytvworld/allshows.shtml


That list is CRAZY! I had no idea that many reality shows existed. Embarrassed to admit it but I do enjoy reality shows. I thought I was aware of alot of them and there were so many on that list I had no clue existed.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

It really does ssem like the show has changed and the people have changed who are in it from the first season I guess you would call it


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I stopped watching several seasons ago when the show became less about the kids and more about product placement and adults behaving badly. I think divorce was inevitable.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

50% of marriages fail so regardless of whether they were on TV or not they had a 50/50 chance.  Now it's all about how Jon & Kate will parent after the divorce.  I've seen a few of the worst marriages that for the sake of the kids never bring "their" problems to the kids and do a lot of things togehter especially over the holidays with the kids inspite of how they feel about each other.  It can be done...we'll see how they handle it. 
P.S. They both knew before they got married that Kate is overbearing and Jon is a wimp...that didn't change and wouldn't have changed if they stayed married.  They are who they are and now want something or someone different.  IMO


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The only time I see this show is when it is on the Soup. Then they show the interviews. Kate is gabbing about something totally unimportant and Jon looked like he wanted to shoot himself. He always seemed to have this very vacant expression. So I am not surprised that they are getting a divorce. He looked like he was beaten and had checked out long ago.

That said, I am opposed to shows like this one. The kids are being exploited. I don't care what the parents say. Those kids have no say about being on the show. The family makes a decent amount of money off the show, I have seen varying numbers. Hopefully a large chunk of that is going into trusts for the kids because they deserve it.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I was very sad watching last nights show.  I hope they both find happiness wether or not it's with each other.  I really like both of them and think they do a great job with their kids, Kate has a lot of patience with them.

Maybe Kate's a which and maybe she's not.  If she is, then I certainly am!!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> I was very sad watching last nights show. I hope they both find happiness wether or not it's with each other. I really like both of them and think they do a great job with their kids, Kate has a lot of patience with them.
> 
> Maybe Kate's a which and maybe she's not. If she is, then I certainly am!!





unrequited said:


> Spoiler tags? Really? HAH.
> 
> He was a broken man, hopefully now that he's done with her he can grow a pair and learn to be happy again. I just feel bad because she's a WITCH and will keep custody of all 8 of them and keep whoring them out for money.
> 
> She is a WITCH:


I can agree she may be a little overbearing. (  But I think some people are way too harsh. Haters should think about how they would come across if they were filmed all day taking care of 8 kids. I know they would have some great highlight reels from me! The kids are clearly doing well and are not abused.

The sad thing was after Jon stopped caring and stood up to her more, you could start to see how well they could have gotten along if he had been less passive. She really toned it down when he started standing up to her more.

Its probably like a feedback loop, he is to passive so she becomes more dominant trying to draw him out...which makes him withdraw more.....


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I grew up in a family with 7 kids (his, hers and ours) and my stepmother had a lot of rules. I hated it at the time but there would have been chaos without those rules.  I think Kate is a great Mom...as a wife she obviously wasn't what Jon wanted.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I do not watch "Reality" Shows and have only seen snippets of this one.  I feel compelled to add my 2 cents worth.

This may be a stunt set up by the Producers to keep the show interesting and to gain publicity.  This is one of the reasons why I do not watch "Reality" Shows - they are not "Real" but staged to keep the audience interested.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

cat616 said:


> I do not watch "Reality" Shows and have only seen snippets of this one. I feel compelled to add my 2 cents worth.
> 
> This may be a stunt set up by the Producers to keep the show interesting and to gain publicity. This is one of the reasons why I do not watch "Reality" Shows - they are not "Real" but staged to keep the audience interested.


I truly hope they did not file for divorce just for publicity. If so then this world is very sick.

If you did not watch the show then I can see how you would think it 'might' be staged. But if you watched I think you would be able to tell these people were dealing with real emotions. I genuinely feel bad for them. I think there life took such a drastic turn that they didn't ever expect or see coming. They did say on last night that their show will continue so I think it will be interesting to see how they parent through and after this.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Never cared for "reality" shows and never watch them.  I'd rather watch something more realistic like "Star Trek the Next Generation".  
jp


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

cat616 said:


> I do not watch "Reality" Shows and have only seen snippets of this one. I feel compelled to add my 2 cents worth.
> 
> This may be a stunt set up by the Producers to keep the show i
> 
> ...


You know, I have a feeling that you are right. Even though its supposed to be reality tv, its still scripted.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know that it's scripted, but I personally think that TLC is taking advantage of the situation for ratings, money, etc.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> P.S. They both knew before they got married that Kate is overbearing and Jon is a wimp...that didn't change and wouldn't have changed if they stayed married. They are who they are and now want something or someone different. IMO


While I'm sure they've changed & grown over the years, trust me that there are often things you think you can live at the start of a relationship that are debilitating long term. Everything I've seen on these two shows that she's been a domineering b**** towards him, and there's only so long anyone is going to put up with being constantly verbally abused.

I do think that TLC is taking advantage of the whole thing, but I also would have been far more impressed with Jon & Kate if they'd said, NO MORE. We're taking our relationship offline, the show can go on hiatus or be cancelled, but our family is more important than this show. As it stands, she's such a clear attention wh*** that we know that would never happen. That show is more important to her than her husband or her children. I feel sorry for the kids.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Really I think they're both in a hard spot as far as canceling or not canceling the show goes. They have EIGHT children... supporting that many kids in the current economy can't be easy... yes they have their show, and yes that brings in money. But really think about it. If you could stay home, raise your own kids, and get paid to do it... wouldn't you do it in second? Who wants their children to be raised by a babysitter? In this day and age its very hard to be a *small* one income family, with 8 kids even a two income family isn't going to get very far-the cost of childcare alone for eight children would eat up that second income. What are the alternatives? I really admire the fact that these people are raising their own kids, and have found a way to pay for it without living off the system. As for the divorce, IMHO Kate's personality had a lot to do with it, but you also can't ignore the fact that Jon's behavior is _screaming_ mid-life crisis at 30. There are his partying ways, the ear rings, the motorcycle, the sports car, the solo vacations, and the fact that he keeps saying that he's only 32 years old. I think he really wants to be young, carefree, and responsibilty free again. It will be interesting to see how things go in the future and if he stays involved or just drops off the map.


----------



## PJP (Jun 1, 2009)

I feel really bad for them . I most definitely do not think she is a witch . I think its tough raising 6 children and It seemed to me that  Jon wasn't a tremendous help. I dare say that might make me seem witchy as well .


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't think the divorce is a publicity stunt. The show has been put on hold until August 3rd.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090623/ap_en_tv/us_tv_jon___kate


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> Really I think they're both in a hard spot as far as canceling or not canceling the show goes. They have EIGHT children... supporting that many kids in the current economy can't be easy... yes they have their show, and yes that brings in money. But really think about it. If you could stay home, raise your own kids, and get paid to do it... wouldn't you do it in second? Who wants their children to be raised by a babysitter? In this day and age its very hard to be a *small* one income family, with 8 kids even a two income family isn't going to get very far-the cost of childcare alone for eight children would eat up that second income. What are the alternatives? I really admire the fact that these people are raising their own kids, and have found a way to pay for it without living off the system. As for the divorce, IMHO Kate's personality had a lot to do with it, but you also can't ignore the fact that Jon's behavior is _screaming_ mid-life crisis at 30. There are his partying ways, the ear rings, the motorcycle, the sports car, the solo vacations, and the fact that he keeps saying that he's only 32 years old. I think he really wants to be young, carefree, and responsibilty free again. It will be interesting to see how things go in the future and if he stays involved or just drops off the map.


I agree with you. We have to remember that as a parent you will get stressed out at times. I don't think we can judge either one to harshly. They did what they thought was best to give their children the best life possible. Without the show, they would not have been able to provide as well for the children. There is a really high rate of divorce with families of multiples. I'm not sure they would have made it with or without the show. We also have to remember we are only seeing what is edited out of hours of tape and I'm sure they try to put in the most controversial parts to make the show more entertaining.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've watched two episodes of this TV show and just can't stomach it. She's a witch, he's a wimp and they're exploiting their children. I'm a big fan of reality TV, but this one just goes too far in my opinion.

I feel bad for the whole family. Divorce is hard on everyone involved, but I do feel they brought all of this on themselves.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Kathy...Very well said


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I have never really watched the show,but no matter how the parents are to each other,I hope their love for the children will persevere as that is what matters the most.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have not watched the show and will not watch the show because they are exploiting their kids. If the world was just, the money that they are making for each episode would be divided nine ways and the eight kids would have their share put in a trust find for college and to use as adults.

Jon and Kate made a whole series of choices that put them in this place. The kids have had no say in any of this. They are the ones being most hurt by all of this. 

There are plenty of large families that find a way to make do without televising their lives. Jon and Kate had many options that would have provided for their family. This one allows them to live in a large house with lots of land and to eat all organic food. In doing so all that they have sacrificed is their families privacy, their kids ability to have a normal child hood, and potentially their marriage. I would say they made a pretty bad choice.

I love reality TV but I know that many of the adults who volunteer to go on said shows are there because they want to be recognized. The ones who act the most outlandish are ones who want to be famous and hope that their behavior will help make them known in the publics eye. They are adults who have chosen this path. The eight kids did not have that choice yet are going to be burdened by this experience.

Bad, bad choice.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The show is a chronicle of one man being emotionally beat into submission. 

However, in recent episodes it's pretty clear that he's checked out and started HIS second childhood. He's tastes sweet, sweet freedom and can't get enough. How do you keep Jon on the multi-acre estate now that he's seen Paree'?

It always seemed weird to me to imagine the unique position of growing up in the spotlight or having everyone privy to your childhood dramas. To be a Caroine Kennedy or a Lisa Marie Presley and have the death of your parent be a cultural touchstone for people of  a certain age. The Gosselin kids will someday realize that millions of people watched their parents talk about the dissolution of their marriage -- and that's in the classy, non-tabloid version. 

I don't know that the show was initially that bad -- not in the first incarnation that was a documentary and then very short seasons. I think it spun out of control when it became about nannies, and freebies, and all the rest, but I'm not sure they realized it at the time it was happening. And TLC didn't exactly do right either. 

I sooooo want a crooked house though!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't get how people who have never watched the show can say that the kids are being exploited.  I watch and don't see that as the case.  Those kids are happy, healthy and well loved.  I think Kate, while grouchy and b**chy sometimes (and who wouldn't be, I mean really, 8 kids!) is a great mom with tremendous patience with her kids.  I honestly don't know how she does it.

And of course, TLC wants viewers so the editing may be making certain things look worse than they really are.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

It is all about the editing.  If somebody filmed your whole day and edited out all the normal stuff and then showed the few times a day that you go off about something (and everybody does) who wouldn't look bad.  These reality shows are like a train wreck ...I just can't help watching.  I will draw the line at Octo Mom.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I will draw the line at Octo Mom


OMG, I am so with you there!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

When I hear that the kids had a say in having their lives filmed and aired to the world, then I will stop thinking that the kids are being exploited. Never mind the books that have been written. The publicity tours. All the exposure that none of the kids have had a say in.

When President Obama was elected, there was concern about how the exposure would influence his daughters. The family is going out of their way to limit the time the kids spend on camera and in front of the media. Why? Because they know it is best for the kids to be allowed to be kids. Because the press learned from their poor treatment of Amy Carter that you should leave the kids alone and focus on the adults. 

The most powerful man in the world knows to keep his daughters out of the spot light as much as possible and we all applaud that. These kids are no different then the Obama's girls. Except that their lives are being defined by their parents decision to be on a TV show. There are cameras built into their house. They are going to get to watch their parents grow apart on video when they are old enough. 

If that is not exploitation then I don't know what is.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I have watched their show many times. They were very blessed to have those kids, and they all appear so healthy. They most likely would have horrible money problems now if they wouldn't have gotten this show. Who could afford so many pairs of shoes, coats, clothes for all those kids.  I sure would like to have all the vacations and trips they have gone on... with all the extra help they have had even on their trips. Kate had all the loose skin removed, and it now looks like she had  her top revised too... in comparison with her older shows. 
I was impressed when the show first began how organized she was. That was how she kept her life in order... the only problem is she treated her husband like he was her slave....  He was definately too passive. 
I can see where the kids came first and caring for 8 children  would take up most all of their time. The problem is they lost themselves in the midst of  all of this. It is very sad John  appears so  quick to divorce and not make a go of this wonderful family God has blessed him with.  I am sure they both made mistakes.
I want to see what will happen now. How is the world could Kate afford to take care of the kids and pay for that house? It would have been nice to have seen grandparents, Aunts, or Uncles, involved in these kids lives. I am curious why Kate's family has not been there for her.
Kdawna


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kdawna said:


> I want to see what will happen now. How is the world could Kate afford to take care of the kids and pay for that house? It would have been nice to have seen grandparents, Aunts, or Uncles, involved in these kids lives. I am curious why Kate's family has not been there for her.
> Kdawna


I think it's fairly obvious why her family isn't there for her. She treats everyone the same way she treats Jon.

I know that TLC is probably showing the absolute worst of her for ratings, I get that. But she comes off as the same witch in interviews. I just read three out of sheer morbid curiosity, and every single one had her commenting about how this isn't her fault.

Total and complete BS.

As a self described control freak who was probably just as bad if not worse during my first marriage, I knew even as it was happening what part of the divorce was my fault and what part was my ex's. I could easily trace back behaviors on both sides that caused the split, widened it, and finally killed the entire relationship. I knew where I could have been a better wife and where I couldn't have changed the outcome. And without ever making excuses for him, I made sure that everyone who cared to know understood that while I wasn't taking 100% of the blame, neither would I allow them to put it all on my philandering ex. Even if he is a jerk. 

And I watch that tendency to snap, to control, to take charge of EVERYTHING, because I don't want the same thing to happen again. No one wants to be treated as a slave or idiot, and that's how many control freaks make people around them feel. Why doesn't anyone want to help her? Because she acts as though it's her due. Oh believe me, I've been there, and it took a lot of loss before I could see what a mess I was creating for myself.

Instead of Kate taking responsibility for her share, I see a woman who doesn't want to admit that she drove her husband off. I see excuses like "I have all these kids to care for", "I've always made more money", "We're stuck (with the show), we have no backup plan". All of which is complete BS.

If she truly wanted to make her family work, she'd drop the show immediately, sell the house for the money, learn to live more simply again, and start mending all the fences in her life that she's destroyed. She had a career before all this, between the residuals from the books, the speaking engagements, etc., I'm pretty sure she can cobble something together. Instead, she'll continue with the show because that's what SHE wants. Never mind that the show has destroyed her marriage and will wreck her children's lives long term.

As for Jon, he's immature & irresponsible, and the same thing goes for him. He needs to step up, take responsibility for his actions (whatever they really are), and get back to working on how to be a good father--which does include not allowing your wife to command your every move. Marriage is a partnership, not a dictatorship, and he shouldn't be modeling a marriage like that to his children unless he wants to watch them all end up in the same type of situation as adults.

I do find it interesting that she's the one who filed for divorce, in spite of all his flaunting of his newfound freedom. Typical controlling behavior on her part--"You may have left, but I'm still in charge."

The good news for Kate is that once the Octomom's show appears, Kate's going to look like a saint. Talk about a train wreck!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

When Jon said he was "excited" to start his new life it said everything.  He is failing his 8 children and he is "excited". I would think sad, devastated, or even angry would be more understandable.  As for Kate, someone had to stay in control there.  Jon was pretty much useless in planning and decision making.  He only seemed concerned with discipline if the kids were bothering him.  I can certainly see why she would do the show.  He was working days and her nights as an RN before the show.  He was fired from his job shortly after the show began.  She appears to have been raised poor and wanted a decent life for her children.  It is very expensive to raise a couple of kids, imagine 8.  The money the show and books provide will give them a decent lifestyle and pay for collage.  I totally understand.  She wanted to stay home with her children and certainly could not depend on Jon.  I think time will show Jon to be a partying fool and Kate the responsible parent.  Personally Jon would have driven me crazy as a spouse and parent...he was like a ninth child.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I always thought the show should have been called Kate plus 9...and that was before all this happened.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

There is going to be a "Octo Mom" show


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Sugar said:


> There is going to be a "Octo Mom" show


Oh yah...not sure when it will be on but it's already in production. God help us all!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Oh yah...not sure when it will be on but it's already in production. God help us all!


That's awful  Rewarding people like her is just so wrong.


----------



## maebeMeri (May 13, 2009)

Did Octo Mom find a network for it? I thought that was still up in the air??  Let's hope it stays there, lol. 

But, do you think TLC will continue with "Kate and Jon plus 8" once the divorce is final? Maybe it will just be "Kate Plus 8"...then she'll be sort of an "Octo mom."


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I think the latest I heard was the Octo MOm show will be airing in  the UK with the hopes it will be picked up here.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Every time I've seen this show, I always got a feeling that this is all fake.  Anyone else?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Kate's sister-in-law used to be on all the time -- Aunt Jodi. She left, according to her, because Kate lost her mind over TLC offering her money. 

I don't see having so many kids than you can care for, and -- having made that decision -- I see how they'd reach out for the show with both hands as one of the few ways to keep their heads above water. They make millions a year, get free vacations, and supplies, and I don't think Kate in particular wants to part with that. 

Interviewers and photographers have mentioned for years that Kate, when asked to speak romantically about John or embrace him for the camera, would essentially laugh at the concept. That marriage was walking The Mile for a long time. 

For what it's worth, I get the impression Kate knows her part in things as she's acknowledged her controlling nature a few times in recent weeks, and there seems to be regret. I was always sympathetic to Jon, but  he seems to have plunged head first into a somewhat early mid-life crisis, and seems to be becoming a cliche.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I am not a reality show fan.  I only watched J&K+8 once and only a part of it in a rerun where they are on vacation in San Diego.  This was after I saw them on Oprah.  Wonder if Oprah will have them on again in the fall?

Does TLC really pay them all that much?

Having all those kids around would definitely bring out the worst in me.  I could not do it and I would hate parading my life on TV.  What a poor choice they made in doing the show.  Sure, they're famous, but they've sold their souls.  I have no empathy for them.

I will never watch Octomom's show if it will be on here.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Kate's sister-in-law used to be on all the time -- Aunt Jodi. She left, according to her, because Kate lost her mind over TLC offering her money.
> 
> I don't see having so many kids than you can care for, and -- having made that decision -- I see how they'd reach out for the show with both hands as one of the few ways to keep their heads above water. They make millions a year, get free vacations, and supplies, and I don't think Kate in particular wants to part with that.
> 
> For what it's worth, I get the impression Kate knows her part in things as she's acknowledged her controlling nature a few times in recent weeks, and there seems to be regret. I was always sympathetic to Jon, but he seems to have plunged head first into a somewhat early mid-life crisis, and seems to be becoming a cliche.


I noticed that Aunt Jodi hasn't been around lately. I was curious what happened to her because she took the kids for Kate and helper her out alot in the past.

I don't think in Jon and Kate's situation that they chose so many kids. I remember a few times they discussed how they ended up with 8 kids from 2 pregnancys. They did do fertility because they could not get pregnant. They had the twins and waited a few years and planned to do fertility again in hopes of 1 baby. I don't think they or their doctors abused the fertility drugs in the way ocotmom did.

I was normally a Kate basher in the past. I noticed her rude behavior and additude towards Jon the same as most anyone else. I do think he was to passive but she was also a bully. Lately I do feel a bit more sympathetic towards her. 
I think she was so used to her behavior she didn't even realize how bossy or controlling she really is/was. She has control issues and now I think she has realized that this has all blew up and she has NO control left.

On the other hand even though she has basically bossed her husband into a divorce he still well played his part in it. Of course its rare-never that its completely one sided. I think he could step up, he just seems like is trying to seperate himself entirely from her. Disconnect as much as possible while still doing his basics with the kids.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Jon and Kate really bother me.  I've watched their show a couple of times and didn't care for it.  I think it is difficult to get a real feel for who someone really is, simply by watching a reality tv show.  

However, I do know that having an affair is symptomatic of something within the marriage that is deeply wrong.  Whatever is wrong within the marriage relationship is two-sided.  

It is distressing to see the divorce handled by and in the media.  Divorce is an awful thing to live through.  I wish this couple and their lovely children the very best.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I think someone asked how much TLC pays.  As far as I know, no certain figures have been released, but estimates range anywhere from $25,000 per episode to $75,000 per episode.  

Either way, that's a lot of money.  When you throw in the freebies they get, it's ridiculous.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I heard $70,000 - $75,000 an episode from TLC.

I don't think people realize just how much free stuff they get. Jon once talked about how their family ski trip was paid for, everything was covered including the underwear for the kids.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I heard $125,000 an episode...so who knows what they were getting.  It was enough for a million dollar house plus trust funds for each of the kids.  I know they get free clothes from Gymboree(I know a store manager).  If you notice they are almost always in their clothes.  
I loved those crooked houses they got the kids this week.  I need to google those to see what they cost.  But...what was Jon thinking when he wanted to put them deep in the woods far away from the house.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I heard $125,000 an episode...so who knows what they were getting. It was enough for a million dollar house plus trust funds for each of the kids. I know they get free clothes from Gymboree(I know a store manager). If you notice they are almost always in their clothes.
> I loved those crooked houses they got the kids this week. I need to google those to see what they cost. But...what was Jon thinking when he wanted to put them deep in the woods far away from the house.


I don't usually watch the show... So what are these crooked houses?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Ohhh...the kids got to draw a picture of their favorite house and then a designer (I think he was from Maine) designed a house that looks like their pictures...all crooked like a kid built it  but structuraly sound.  One was a pirate ship, a garden shop and I don't remember what the other 2 were.  I saw them at an outlet  Mall in the ST. Louis area recently for a charity event.  They were very cool.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I loved those crooked houses they got the kids this week. I need to google those to see what they cost. But...what was Jon thinking when he wanted to put them deep in the woods far away from the house.


I loved those crooked houses too.SO cute for a kid. After going to the website I think it will be a while before my kid gets one. 

I just googled them and they START at $1249.00 and go as high as $4449.00 (different floorplans) Then shipping as an additional $239 per house and the white glove service (setup and installation) is another $299 per house.

They purchased 4 crooked houses so $4996 another $956 for shipping and $1196 for setup and assembly...That is a whopping grand total of $7148.00 (best case scenario) I only used the cheapest floorplan price. So they could have paid over 10k if they chose the other floor plans. WOW!!!

I could not figure out for the life of me why Jon wanted to build those houses way out in the woods. Maybe he figured it could be HIS secret hideout once in a while!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

But the crooked houses look really small. I had a play house growing up that my dad made for me and it had a loft and everything and was easily 4x the size of those. Those prices are really high for the size.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Looks like Jon has a g/f and has had her as such for some time already.
He is off vacationing without any kids of course,and apparently picked up 2 women at a bar.

I am getting the impression that Jon is NOT nearly the saint some people seem to want to think he is.


----------

